# Maryland Herpetolgical Society Meeting



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Herpetolgical Society Meeting
Friday, April 17th, 2009 at 7:00pm

The Maryland Herpetological Society is once again coming to life! This first meeting will help us set the pace for the rest of the year. Do you want lectures? Field trips? Socials? Let us know! Get a tour of the Natural History Society’s new building, hear about the Herp Atlas Project, and meet some folks with similar interests. And bring a few photos – whether slides, prints, jpegs, or PowerPoints – to show off your photographic skills or your favorite animals. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

VERY cool news.

and

and EXCELLENT venue!


----------

